# ABS (EBCM) Brake Pressure Modulator Valve Leaking...



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I started hearing a really loud clacking noise under the hood a few weeks ago. Something louder than the usual noise you hear from the lifters. I originally thought it was my AC Compressor Clutch going, but the noise stays active when I turn off the AC. Since the noise wasn't constant and I couldn't reproduce it at home, I started poking around under my car.

I noticed my ABS Module and Booster (the Silver thing near the Battery) had dirt and grime on it (like dried up fluid). So I cleaned the area thoroughly, and waited to see if anything returned. A day later I checked and there is a small amount of "weeping" on the bracket that the booster sits on. I have since checked my brake fluid to see it was a little low (not below min, but not near max anymore). I've topped it off but I'm pretty sure there is something going on with the booster. I however don't know if I just need to tighten a brake line or replace it.

The entire assembly costs $1350 and requires a "reprogramming" so that would be at least $200 in labor (since I'd have them install it too ). So I'm hoping I don't have to replace it. I'll attach some pictures in a few.

Any ideas on this? I still don't know for sure if this was even where the clacking was coming from...


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

The place where the paint is missing is where it was leaking before. The fresh leak is to the left of that.


----------

